# Tsunami warning... [merged]



## ouaifer (Feb 27, 2010)

_For those of you currently in Hawaii...there is a Tsunami warning (from the Earthquake in Chile)...due to hit at about 11 am HST._


----------



## SherryS (Feb 27, 2010)

We just arrived in L.A. on an evening flight from Kauai (Lawai Beach Club).  We commented about all the sirens at beach areas.  Now they will be used!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2010)

Update - Honolulu Advisor

The 1960 Tsunami in Hawaii was also caused by an earthquake along the coast of Chile - the largest earthquake ever recorded (9.5). - more info


----------



## mkfisher (Feb 27, 2010)

*TSUNAMI- Hawaii*

...it figures, I'm leaving in a few hours for WKORV and the tsunami warnings have been elevated.  I've tried calling the front desk a couple of times with no answer.  I assume they are being inundated with calls in the middle of the night.  I understand nearby hotels are encouraging folks to move up and or inland...sirens are at the ready and 6:00 am is the supposedly the moment of truth.  Didn’t know if any Tugger that was online in Hawaii could provide the inside scoop.  Likely too late for travel insurance… I’m thinking I should quickly book an immediate excursion to Haleakala to stay dry…


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 27, 2010)

Sure concerned about our friends in Hanalei.


Sterling


----------



## jarta (Feb 27, 2010)

There was an 8.8 earthquake in Chile this morning.  By the time you get to Hawaii any tsunami will have passed.   ...   eom


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 27, 2010)

Oops, posted on wrong thread.


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 27, 2010)

Lawai Beach Resort (being coastal, south facing) has tsunami instructions in the room packet.  I also always read them in the phone book info section on Hawaii.  I seem to remember it saying to move to a 3rd floor or higher at LBR.


----------



## ada903 (Feb 27, 2010)

They are saying the first wave would hit about 11:19 am Hawaii time:

http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/0227-tsunami-warn_2010-02-27


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2010)

hibbeln said:


> Lawai Beach Resort (being coastal, south facing) has tsunami instructions in the room packet.  I also always read them in the phone book info section on Hawaii.  I seem to remember it saying to move to a 3rd floor or higher at LBR.



The reports that I've read say they are evacuating the costal areas.

This website has frequent updates.

This report says the the are moving people to higher floors at Waikiki Hotels.

Hilo Airport closed - other airports to remain open.


----------



## kapish (Feb 27, 2010)

Watch live report from Hawaii Tsunami center 
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hitsunami Check out the live tweets too!

Sirens went off at 6 AM local time. Reporters say it was very faint and not loud enough.


----------



## kapish (Feb 27, 2010)

Tsunami waves to reach 6 feet: The largest waves to hit Hawaii's shores will be 6 feet http://bit.ly/ctCyZa


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 27, 2010)

We arrived in Maui yesterday and woke up at 4:30am to a Tsunami
warning this morning as a result of the earthquake in Chille.    We
were staying in a timeshare across the street from the beach in
Napili/Kapaula in an evacuation zone and immediately showered and
packed up some clothes, food and blankets and headed to high ground to
the town of Makawao which according to my GPS is at 1683' above sea
level.   This is on the side of the mountain for the old Haleakala
volcano crater.

They are forecasting 7' waves in the Maui area to hit approximately
11:30am and roads are filling up.   Local EAS and emergency plans are
being implemented and we are staying put until we know more.   All
events and tourist activities have been cancelled in the region and a
statewide tsunami alert is active for all of Hawaii.   Gas stations
and grocery stores on the islands are jammed and local radio is taking
caller information on where to go and what to do.  At this time there
hasn't been any announcements of shelters opening.

I will be off line to conserve battery until I know more.


----------



## thheath (Feb 27, 2010)

The tsunami siren went off this morning and was quite loud.  I live about 100 yards from it and other than when they test it I've not heard it sounded before.  Additionally we received a civil defense automated phone call.

I live on Kauai at the 400' elevation so I feel comfortable staying put.  We've been on the phone with friends that live near the ocean and have been offering them shelter until an all clear is sounded.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Steve,

Stay safe, and I hope my sister is safe with you, since she was checking out from the Marriott Lahaina Villas today.  

I don't understand why the tsunami would hit West Maui, when East Maui is the coastline that should be affected by a tsunami coming from the South American coast.


----------



## kapish (Feb 27, 2010)

Praying for the safety of everyone in Hawaii. 

The sirens are going off now- again. They will go off every hour on the hour.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2010)

We'll be thinking about you!  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Stay safe, and I hope my sister is safe with you, since she was checking out from the Marriott Lahaina Villas today.
> 
> I don't understand why the tsunami would hit West Maui, when East Maui is the coastline that should be affected by a tsunami coming from the South American coast.



Cindy - they expect it to impact all coast lines around Hawaii.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 27, 2010)

Because of the size of the earthquake, they are calling the predicted wave a wrap around event which may hit all shores of the islands.



rickandcindy23 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Stay safe, and I hope my sister is safe with you, since she was checking out from the Marriott Lahaina Villas today.
> 
> I don't understand why the tsunami would hit West Maui, when East Maui is the coastline that should be affected by a tsunami coming from the South American coast.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2010)

*Tsunami Map*


----------



## ricoba (Feb 27, 2010)

While it is very good to remember those in Hawaii, who have very adequate notice, unfortunately we can't forget those in Chile, who had no notice.  

Blessings to all who were and who may be still affected by this earthquake.

On a side note, a tsunami warning has been issued here in Southern California as well.  It is estimated that we may have up to a 2 foot tide, which experts say won't be noticed by most people here in LA and surrounding areas.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 27, 2010)

Our prayers go out to you and your family and friends and all the good folks on Kauai and the other islands.

Sterling


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 27, 2010)

CNN just showed an interview with someone as they evacuated the Hilton at Waikoloa.
Liz


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2010)

MSNBC just interviewed the Mayor of Kauai - it sounds like they are well prepared.


----------



## islandguy (Feb 27, 2010)

DW in in Kauai at the Point at Poipu and the staff started to call at 6 AM to tell her to get out of the area by 9 AM.  She and her party are going to high ground. 

The staff at Point at Poipu have dealt with this situation very well and doing a good job of keeping her informed in the early hours. 

Cell phones are working and I am getting updates frequently from her. 

Looks like Kauai has a handle on the situtation.  I'm also listing to KITV life over the internet.

Island Guy


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

We received a bunch of panicked phone calls from faimly on the mainland in the wee hours this AM.  I guess they mentioned the town I live in (Ewa Beach) directly on CNN.

We moved as much stuff as possible to the second floor of our house and we've evacuated to Tripler Army Medical Center which is fairly high up.

People are taking this serious here as enidenced by the lines at gas stations and in grocery stores which I'm sure will get cleaned out.


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 27, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you all...

Stay safe!!


----------



## ricoba (Feb 27, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> We received a bunch of panicked phone calls from faimly on the mainland in the wee hours this AM.  I guess they mentioned the town I live in (Ewa Beach) directly on CNN.
> 
> We moved as much stuff as possible to the second floor of our house and we've evacuated to Tripler Army Medical Center which is fairly high up.
> 
> People are taking this serious here as enidenced by the lines at gas stations and in grocery stores which I'm sure will get cleaned out.



Be safe.  It's good that you have headed up to higher ground.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 27, 2010)

*From the Pacific Disaster Center website*

Civil Defense Tsunami Evacuation Zones 
for Maui - http://www.pdc.org/DisasterInfo/Tsunami/MauiEvacMaps.html
for Oahu - http://www.pdc.org/DisasterInfo/Tsunami/OahuEvacMaps.html
for Kauai - http://www.pdc.org/DisasterInfo/Tsunami/KauaiEvacMaps.html
for the Big Island - http://www.pdc.org/DisasterInfo/Tsunami/HawaiiEvacMaps.html


----------



## mega3000 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Tsuami Alert on our HHV Vacation*

we are currently staying in the Lagoon building at HHV.  We woke up this morning to the sound of the Tsunami alarms.  

Much of the staff has left and the stores and restraunts have been closed.  As usually the rest of the staff that is here has been really great.

 We had just checked in yesterday and stocked up the kitchen - so should be prepared.  They have told everyone that we need to be in the third floor or above.

We'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## markhs (Feb 27, 2010)

*Anyone know if the tsunami warning affects Ko Olina?*

I would imagine that the warning would affect the other side of the island but if anyone has any news I would be interested in hearing it.

Mark


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 27, 2010)

*For those in Hawaii....*

As stated on the news, there is a Disaster Preparedness Guide in the Yellow pages.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing with us. Please be safe and I wish no damage happens anywhere (including Hawaii) as a result of high waves.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 27, 2010)

Be Safe - We are hoping and trusting for the best.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Ko'Olina is part of the Ewa plain and it has been evacuated.  They're doing what's called a vertical evacuation in all the hotels and moving them to higher floors.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 27, 2010)

We are heading up Koko Crater Trail to the summit.  We will be able to see Hanauma Bay, Sandy Beach, and Mauna Loa Bay.  If there is a huge Tsunami, we will be able to see it.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 27, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> We are heading up Koko Crater Trail to the summit.  We will be able to see Hanauma Bay, Sandy Beach, and Mauna Loa Bay.  If there is a huge Tsunami, we will be able to see it.



Seeing it is OK, being in it, not so much so.  

Be safe.


----------



## paluamalia (Feb 27, 2010)

*Waikiki Tsunami*

All roads out of Waikiki are now closed.  We are on the fourth floor of the Beachwalk...we canceled our flight to Maui because we feel safer here in Honolulu with the military presence and first responders.....
We can see the water from here....
Hilo is due to be hit in 20 minutes......

Waikiki at about 11:30.  

Keep us in your thoughts.

Marie and Mary


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 27, 2010)

Hop all TUGGERS (and everyone for that matter) currently in hawaii remain safe!


----------



## Patri (Feb 27, 2010)

My son and his wife live there. He called this morning. Was worried. Car was all gassed up. Haven't talked to him since. Hope to soon.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2010)

Live streaming video from Hilo Bay - http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bj-penn-live-q-a


----------



## BobG7734 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can watch live feeds from Hilo on www.khon2.com...small surge has come in but they expect more.


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm at San Clemente Cove, Ca..  3rd floor direct ocean-view.. they stopped all train service along the coast. Nothing unusual going on here with the ocean at the moment. Still several of surfers in the water.. people on the pier and kids on the swings on the beach.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 27, 2010)

Well we seem to have made it through fine here on Maui.    The water receeds and surges periodically for the past two hours and will continue for a bit more.   

Officials are waiting for a longer period for the surges to stop before opening up the roads again and starting up the water supply and sewage treatment plants which were closed this morning as a precaution.

It may be a few more hours until we get an all clear sign even though it certainly feels like the event has passed here.


----------



## jsfletch (Feb 27, 2010)

1st time I've ever seen the Lagoons at KoOlina devoid of people. So far this has seemed like a non event. No surge. Nothing. It appears things are slowly coming back to life


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

The warning has been officially listed and fortunately nothing hapenned.

Goes to show how accurate predictions and computer models are.  It's kinda why I don't have any concern about global warming.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 27, 2010)

Better safe than sorry -- glad you all are OK!


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Feb 27, 2010)

Phew!!!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 27, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Live streaming video from Hilo Bay - http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bj-penn-live-q-a



BJ's in Hilo. I've been to his Gym.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Mar 2, 2010)

*A local viewpoint*

Actually, the predictions re timing were very accurate, especially considering the distance involved.  Their estimation of intensity was a bit off, but the Civil Defense reported they would do exactly the same thing if it happened again tomorrow.  We know the devastation that a tsunami can cause.  

It was strange to see the beaches empty, very little traffic on the roads.  Roads leading into danger areas were closed early, Ala Moana Mall closed (it did open again in the afternoon), lots of other businesses closed, as well.  Grocery stores and gas stations were busy, as people prepared in case it did turn out to be bad.

Someone mentioned the sirens not being loud enough....it was loud enough to wake me upat 6 a.m., but it's true some sirens didn't work, and that is getting priority attention.  However, there was so much back up communication that it's hard to imagine anyone not being aware of what was going on.

The descriptions of a tsunami at the heights predicted were graphic; they frequently reminded people this was not for surfing!  Imagine the force of the ocean surging above your head, then crashing onto the beach with great force, carrying boulders and other debris with it!

So thank God we were lucky!  The small inconveniences were well worth it to know the state is well prepared for a tsunami.....and I hope we are never tested to see how we handle a bad one!

By the way, the T-shirts are already out!  One by Crazy Shirts, another by some other company!


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 2, 2010)

Follow this link http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35657707/ns/world_news-chile_earthquake/ to see what happened on Chile's coast and could have happened here...

Scary stuff!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Mar 8, 2010)

*A misunderstanding of tsunamis on the media*

http://www.uhh.hawaii.edu/~nat_haz/tsunamis/surfing.php


News anchors kept saying that surfers were ready to ride the "Big Waves." After visiting the Tsunami Museum in Hilo a few years ago, I no longer misunderstand.


----------



## hugh6m (Mar 9, 2010)

*HGVC Kings' Land above tsunami zone*

We were staying at the Hilton Grand Vacations Kings' Land resort at the time of the tsunami warning in February 2010. All of the other Hilton properties in Waikoloa Beach Resort (Hilton Waikoloa Village Hotel, Bay Club, and HGVC at Waikiloa Beach Resort) were evacuated to the HGVC Kings' Land site, which is above the tsunami inundation zone. Hilton sent a bunch of trucks and equipment as well as water and food (hamburgers and hot dogs, I believe) for those who evacuated. It all appeared to be done very smoothly, and a lot of people may have been enticed by the Kings' Land facilities. 

As Kings' Land residents, we were a bit surprised to find the big crowd at the clubhouse and main pools when we went over for lunch. So we picked up our own lunches (we didn't request freebies, as we were already at "home") and retreated back to our own villa. As everyone probably knows by this time, this tsunami turned out to relatively minor. The television coverage of the effects at Hilo, however, showed clearly that it was not something to take lightly--although not destructive, the dramatic inflows and outflows from the seismic waves showed how easily a wave only a little bit larger could have caused a lot of damage. 

Don't ignore tsunami warnings. The warning system in the central Pacific Ocean is very good at detecting seismic events that have destructive potential, even if they can't always guarantee that a really "big one" is coming. It is a lot less troublesome to be dislocated for a few hours than it is to be overwhelmed by the huge masses of water that be generated by even very distant earthquakes.


----------

